# need hunting lease in columbia or mcduffie county



## 12PT10PT2008 (Mar 18, 2013)

is there any ground left? im looking for land i can lease in columbia county or close proximity. wld like at least 50 acres but will take what i can find. i live in appling and i want a place i can give my family the same outdoor experience i had growing up.. sad watching columbia county disappear to subdivisions ,  golf courses, and pavement.... scott 706-373-3767


----------



## Tom Bell (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 90 acres for lease in Burke County for $1,080. It's 22 miles from Augusta and 8.5 miles from Wrens. Tom at 478-232-8721


----------

